# European IMF



## Shawady (8 Mar 2010)

What would an EU style IMF mean?
A bailout for Greece and possibly other countries including Ireland?
I suppose money would be given to a country once certain action was taken in relation to spending, but it may not be as severe as the IMF itself coming in.

http://www.rte.ie/business/2010/0308/eurozone.html


----------

